# Farmington Beaver Ponds near bountiful peak



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Looking for a 'backpacking' fishing trip with my 4 year old, and this looks like it would be fun (and close enough to the road) that he could backpack. Are there fish in the beaver ponds near Bountiful Peak on Skyline drive?


----------

